# X windows manager on FreeBSD 9.1, Intel Q6600



## philo_neo (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 9.1 on Intel q6600, I have installed GNOME2 X window manager, but I have mistakes when I do `startx`:

```
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "dct-armani:0" in "remove" command
```
I think about error it is driver videocard, I have ATI chipset Radeon.  When I installed Xorg I didn't choose vesa driver, only ati driver, I have ATI Radeon video card.

Where can I find xorg.conf file?

Regards
phil


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2013)

More likely hostname is not set.


----------



## philo_neo (May 5, 2013)

Where can I find hostname's parameters?


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2013)

Hostname is set in /etc/rc.conf, see rc.conf(5).  Working DNS may also be needed, or an entry for the hostname in /etc/hosts.  Or the error message may not matter and the problem could be something else entirely.


----------



## philo_neo (May 5, 2013)

*H*i,

*I*'m checking it:

Hostname is set in /etc/rc.conf
Entry for the hostname in /etc/hosts.

*I* have the same error.

*S*ee ya.
phil


----------



## philo_neo (May 7, 2013)

*ssh resolved*

*H*i,

*I*'ve resolved the SSH errors, so now *I* can log in to the freebsd FreeBSD host. *T*his is my copy to xterm after `startx`


```
startx
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.2311 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "dct-armani:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "dct-armani:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD dct-armani 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Apr 29 18:11:52 UTC 2013     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 05 May 2013  02:52:35AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May  6 23:16:58 2013
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
  XRANDR name: VGA-1
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
  XRANDR name: HDMI-0
  Connector: HDMI-A
  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
  DDC reg: 0x7e50
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2
  DDC reg: 0x7e50
finished output detect: 0
finished output detect: 1
Dac detection success
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
Dac detection success
Output CRT1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
mc fb loc is 00ef00e0
Output CRT1 disable success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
Mode 1024x768 - 1376 808 10
Picked PLL 0
before 9450
after 9450
best_freq: 94500
best_feedback_div: 84
best_frac_feedback_div: 0
best_ref_div: 2
best_post_div: 12
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output DAC1 setup success
Output CRT1 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Enable CRTC memreq 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so")
(EE) GLX: could not load software renderer
Shared object "libpcre.so.1" not found, required by "gnome-session"
xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down Output CRT1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Enable CRTC memreq 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success

xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "dct-armani:0" in "remove" command
root@dct-armani:/root #
```

*T*hat the error *I* think is the driver, since building *I* forgot to validate all video drivers, *I* chose only Radeon drivers, but it is oldest. VESA driver is probability the best. *H*ow to build the driver? 

Regards
phil


----------



## philo_neo (May 7, 2013)

*H*i,

*T*hanks for your help. Gnome2 *is* running now.

Solved.


----------

